# ¡Por las narices!



## silvialxk

Ciao a tutti 

Avrei bisogno di fugare un dubbio: nella seguente frase

_Por las narices te voy a dar yo doscientas pesetas._

l'espressione 'por las narices' significa qualcosa come 'col cavolo che'?

Gracias


----------



## Agró

silvialxk said:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> Avrei bisogno di fugare un dubbio: nella seguente frase
> 
> _Por las narices te voy a dar yo doscientas pesetas._
> 
> l'espressione 'por las narices' significa qualcosa come 'col cavolo che'?
> 
> Gracias


Non so cosa sia 'col cavolo che', ma 'por las narices' significa 'in nessun modo', 'per nulla'.


----------



## silvialxk

Grazie 

'Col cavolo che' è un'espressione colloquiale e significa 'Non ci penso neanche a...' quindi si, è lo stesso significato 

Tutta la frase sarebbe 

_Col cavolo che ti do duecento pesetas._
_Non ci penso neanche a darti duecento pesetas._

Diciamo che spesso noi italiani usiamo la parola 'cavolo' per sostituirne un'altra che inizia sempre con 'ca-' ma finisce con due z e una o


----------



## Tomby

Col cavolo.
In questo contesto, come ha detto Agró significa "de ninguna manera", "en modo alguno", ecc.
"Por narices" sostiuisce un'altra [parolacchia] che inizia sempre con "c" ma finisce con una "s".
TT.


----------



## gatogab

silvialxk said:


> Grazie
> 
> 'Col cavolo che' è un'espressione colloquiale e significa 'Non ci penso neanche a...' quindi si, è lo stesso significato
> 
> Tutta la frase sarebbe
> 
> _Col cavolo che ti do duecento pesetas._
> _Non ci penso neanche a darti duecento pesetas._
> 
> Diciamo che spesso noi italiani usiamo la parola 'cavolo' per sostituirne un'altra che inizia sempre con 'ca-' ma finisce con due z e una o


 
Volendo si può scrivere così:
_Col cazzo che ti do duecento pesetas._
Volgare ma più chiaro, corto e sincero di_ *'ca-' ma finisce con due z e una o*_


----------



## Agró

Me lo sospettavo, ma adesso chiedo io: Non sarebbe _(*È*) col cavolo che..._? Se non è così non capisco la sintassi.


----------



## silvialxk

Tombatossals said:


> Col cavolo.
> In questo contesto, come ha detto Agró significa "de ninguna manera", "en modo alguno", ecc.
> "Por narices" sostiuisce un'altra [parolacchia] che inizia sempre con "c" ma finisce con una "s".
> TT.


 
Che parolaccia è quella che inizia con c e finisce per s?


----------



## Tomby

Vedi il link "ma col cavolo che ve lo dico". 



silvialxk said:


> Che parolaccia è quella che inizia con c e finisce per s?


¡Por cojones¡


----------



## silvialxk

gatogab said:


> Volendo si può scrivere così:
> _Col cazzo che ti do duecento pesetas._
> Volgare ma più chiaro, corto e sincero di_ *'ca-' ma finisce con due z e una o*_


 
Indubbiamente  E' che non volevo subito farmi conoscere per quella sboccata, ehehe 


Agrò: *E'* davanti non ci va, non so spiegarti esattamente perché, ma l'espressione è così


----------



## silvialxk

Tombatossals said:


> ¡Por cojones¡


 
Ah, giusto


----------



## gatogab

Agró said:


> Me lo sospettavo, ma adesso chiedo io: Non sarebbe _(*È*) col cavolo che..._? Se non è così non capisco la sintassi.


 
*Col cavolo *es una exclamación, que significa lo que ya sabemos.
Si ponemos la *E’ *delante sería como decir *“es por la narices“*

Sólo ahora vengo a conocer esta expresión y no sé como usarla.
Sin embargo* col cavolo*, traducido, sería “¡Coliflores que te doy 100 euros!

¿Me enredé mucho?

No te preocupes: ya llegará quien nos explicará academicamente el como de la cosa. Esperemos.


----------



## silvialxk

gatogab said:


> *Col cavolo *es una exclamación, que significa lo que ya sabemos.
> Si ponemos la *E’ *delante sería como decir *“es por la narices“*
> 
> Sólo ahora vengo a conocer esta expresión y no sé como usarla.
> Sin embargo* col cavolo*, traducido, sería “¡Coliflores que te doy 100 euros!
> 
> ¿Me enredé mucho?
> 
> No te preocupes: ya llegará quien nos explicará academicamente el como de la cosa. Esperemos.


 
No puedo proporcionar una explicación académica, lo siento, pero literalmente sería: "¡*Con* *el* coliflor que te doy 100 euros!". Es el exacto correspondiente de "Por las narices" si he entendido bien, se utiliza de la misma manera. 
No creo que exista una explicación sintáctica detallada de estas expresiones idiomáticas.

"Col cavolo/Col cacchio/Col cazzo" se construye siempre con "*che*":

Col cavolo *che *ti do 100 euro! 

Col cacchio che lo farò!

Col cazzo  che mi hai chiamato!


----------



## Neuromante

A ver,  a ver.

Que yo sepa "por narices" (Escrito, además, sin preposición alguna) significa todo lo contrario a "col cavolo".

*Por narices me vas a dar el dinero* significa que me lo vas a dar por mucho que intentes evitarlo. Y es evidente que en este caso es la otra persona quien se verá obligada, así que no es un buen ejemplo.

Otro, más parecido en el tema de las personas verbales:

Voy a ir a tu fiesta por narices (No me has invitado, no me quieres ni ver, pero voy a estar en la fiesta; aunque tenga que casarme con tu hermana para que no me lo puedas impedir)

Vas a venir a mi fiesta por narices (La otra persona se niega y lo obligas)


Es una forma muy dura y coloquial de decir que algo va a pasar porque alguien se ha empeñado y no va a dar el brazo a torcer.




Pd:
Curioso, "Cavolo" en español se dice "col"....    Col cavolo


----------



## ursu-lab

Neuromante said:


> A ver,  a ver.
> 
> Que yo sepa "por narices" (Escrito, además, sin preposición alguna) significa todo lo contrario a "col cavolo".
> 
> *Por narices me vas a dar el dinero* significa que me lo vas a dar por mucho que intentes evitarlo. Y es evidente que en este caso es la otra persona quien se verá obligada, así que no es un buen ejemplo.
> 
> Otro, más parecido en el tema de las personas verbales:
> 
> Voy a ir a tu fiesta por narices (No me has invitado, no me quieres ni ver, pero voy a estar en la fiesta; aunque tenga que casarme con tu hermana para que no me lo puedas impedir)
> 
> Vas a venir a mi fiesta por narices (La otra persona se niega y lo obligas)
> 
> 
> Es una forma muy dura y coloquial de decir que algo va a pasar porque alguien se ha empeñado y no va a dar el brazo a torcer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pd:
> Curioso, "Cavolo" en español se dice "col"....    Col cavolo



Anch'io l'ho sempre sentito usare con questo significato. Nel foro "solo español" ho trovato questo thread:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=831421

in cui una signora si lamentava dell'assenza di treni economici ed era costretta a prendere un treno ad alta velocità, molto più caro:

ahora por narices tengo que coger el AVE
e adesso mi tocca per forza prendere l'AVE*.

*Sarebbe "che (mi/ti) piaccia o no", "volente o nolente"*, *"che tu voglia o no", ecc.

Nella frase in questione, però, "_*Por **las narices* te voy *a dar *yo doscientas pesetas_" è un modo simile di dire "por las narices te voy a restregar 200 ptas" e cioè:

Le 200 pesetas *te le sventolo* sotto il naso* per "*farti gola*", ma non te le do.

Garzanti:
_far gola_, (_fig_.) si dice di cosa che suscita desiderio


DRAE
*pasar, *o* restregar, *algo a alguien*  por las narices.* * 1.     * locs. verbs. coloqs. Mostrárselo o hacérselo saber con demasiada insistencia,  con ánimo de molestarlo, mortificarlo o producirle envidia.



* ho messo "sventolo" pensando a una banconota, cioè a un "foglio", ma 200 ptas erano in moneta. D'altra parte, prima della loro eliminazione corrispondevano a una miseria e con una cifra così bassa la frase comunque non ha molto senso. A meno che non sia un testo di cinquant'anni fa.


----------



## Agró

Neuromante said:


> A ver,  a ver.
> 
> Que yo sepa "por narices" (Escrito, además, sin preposición alguna  ¿qué es 'por' entonces?) significa todo lo contrario a "col cavolo".
> 
> *Por narices me vas a dar el dinero* (Cuidado, el ejemplo no es así; el ejemplo es "Por las narices te voy a dar yo doscientas pesetas") significa que me lo vas a dar por mucho que intentes evitarlo. Y es evidente que en este caso es la otra persona quien se verá obligada, así que no es un buen ejemplo.
> 
> Otro, más parecido en el tema de las personas verbales:
> 
> Voy a ir a tu fiesta por narices (No me has invitado, no me quieres ni ver, pero voy a estar en la fiesta; aunque tenga que casarme con tu hermana para que no me lo puedas impedir)
> 
> Vas a venir a mi fiesta por narices (La otra persona se niega y lo obligas)
> 
> 
> Es una forma muy dura y coloquial de decir que algo va a pasar porque alguien se ha empeñado y no va a dar el brazo a torcer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pd:
> Curioso, "Cavolo" en español se dice "col"....    Col cavolo



Si "Por las narices" es lo mismo que "Por los cojones" (y yo diría que sí, aunque creo que lo usaría), entonces el ejemplo funciona: "De ningún modo te voy a dar yo doscientas pesetas".

Puede que no sea un ejemplo muy feliz, pero no tiene nada que ver con "Por narices", que es justo lo contrario. Quizá se le hayan cruzado las dos cosas al autor de la frase y las haya confundido.

Resumiendo.
Por narices: por obligación, quieras o no quieras.
Por las narices: por los cojones, de ninguna manera.


----------



## chlapec

Agró said:


> Resumiendo.
> Por narices: *por (mis) cojones, a huevos (a güevos)* por obligación, quieras o no quieras.
> Por las narices: por los cojones, *y una mierda*, de ninguna manera.


----------



## silvialxk

Ho un altro problema con _las narices _

La frase è questa:

¿_A qué hora es el cumpleaños de las narices?_

Se traducessi _de las narices_ con _dei miei stivali _andrebbe bene?


----------



## chlapec

Penso di no. Io direi piuttosto *maledetto* oppure *dannato*.


----------



## silvialxk

Gracias


----------

